# West Branch 8/17



## magnus (Mar 10, 2008)

We were at WB this morning at sunrise, trolling J Lake area, i said to another OGF member what is that swimming by shore a @ 10 feet off a little rock wall. We were trying to figure out if it was a bird or duck then BAM! It became musky bait. We could not believe it, we stopped and threw a few casts in the area but he must of been full. That was the only musky we saw but was worth the trip alone. Also met Steve "Mad Mac" for the first time out there, hope you had better luck than us man.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

does anyone know if it is legal in the state of ohio to use a bird as bait? This isn't the first time I've heard stories of skees eating birds/ducks.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Sounds like it&#8217;s creeper time.



http://www.hi-fin.com/acatalog/Online_Catalog_Surface_Baits_2.html


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've seen musky take a duckling at Westbranch too. It's cool to watch, but over in a blink.

Stripers4life - I don't know if it's legal to use a live bird, but check the tackle making forum - someone on there made a really cool duckling lure.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Nice to meet you Magnus. I had one on for about as long as it takes me to grab the rod out of the holder. lol That's it.



Stripers4Life said:


> does anyone know if it is legal in the state of ohio to use a bird as bait? This isn't the first time I've heard stories of skees eating birds/ducks.


Why, do you have a cocky parrot you want to teach a lesson or what?


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

hahaha that's right. he won't shut up. No actually I was thinking that a duck is pretty big, and any fish that takes out a duck has gotta be a big boy, so i would tend to think that a live bird would be a big fish bait......I dunno just a thought. Also, I will go check the tackle making forum thanks triton.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no clue about your question but I would think using a crow would be no problem. 
Waterfowl, songbirds or raptors, I highly doubt would be legal.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

that's what I was thinking a crow would be perfect, maybe i could wack one with a practice tip with my bow and capture it......maybe cast net some? I don't know but i plan in figuring it out. will post results.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Last thing I knew crows are protected. Used to be able to shoot them when I was a kid.


----------



## wasserwolf (Jun 6, 2006)

Crows are very " legal " to shoot, when in season.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

crows have a season? wow i thought they were trash birds. what is the season for crows? also, i searched the fishing regulations, and have been unsuccessful in turning up any information regarding "bird bait" I just got finished sending the ODNR a e-mail regarding this topic. Will post results.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Dial 330-644-2293 and ask for someone if fish management or law enforcement and they can tell you. Don't just sit here wondering about it ! Let us alkl know what you find out.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

If someone uses a live bird for bait, they have to be pretty twisted. I have heard stories of people taking mice and painting them yellow to look like a duckling, then using them for bait for pike and muskies. I highly doubt that it is legal, but you never know.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a good thought peple. I'll bet the mice have good action with that tail going back and forth. They're cheap too!


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

The Division of Wildlife has no regulations that specifically prohibit the use of domestic birds as bait. Possession or use of a wild bird would be illegal unless taken under strict hunting guidelines. There are a number of alternative choices of lures or baits would be much more effective if you are interested in catching muskie.

Wildinfo-law


----------

